# Building Indoor Arena must haves



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Well lit during the day with natural lighting or other for night riding. Anything else all depends on the climate. Here covered only (no walls) with large ceiling fans and set to allow the breeze to flow through is best. In a cold environment you may want a wall to block wind or in extreme areas completely walled in.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Look at the direction your sun comes from. We live far north, so the sun is coming from the south 90% of the time. The windows on our arena are on the north side. That way there aren't any sunbeams across the arena. No being blinded as you go down a line or having a greenie spook and jump a sun spot. I rode at a place who had the windows on the east and west ends of the arena. During a lessons, one rider was going down a 4-5 jump grid. About 3 jumps into it, her horse was blinded by the sunbeam coming directly through the window and crashed through the last two fences.

Make it as big as possible.

Man doors evenly spaced. If the roof was to collapse, you want lots of ways out. We have one each at the ends and at B and E.

Rode at a place that stored their extra poles on the walls. The hooks and poles would stick out and while most of the time it was fine, if you got too close to the wall you risk taking your knee out. While it never happened, I imagine a freak accident of a bit ring being caught on the hooks is possible.

Depending on your location, how the door opens. It gets really cold here with lots of snow. Our arena is heated but detached from the barn. Every winter the door gets progressively more frozen up and hard to open and close as the snow from outside melts along the door then freezes again. Our solution is to keep a pickax next to the door, but maybe something in productions could have been done to prevent it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Silly thing, but do some pigeon-proofing as you are building, much easier to do it straight away whilst the scaffolding is still up. On the other hand, you could get a falconer in every four or five months, that was seriously cool to watch.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Clear span arena. No pillars are inside the riding area.
Make sure you plan roof and ceiling high enough you not limit yourself in activities safely done astride.
A "track" area completely around the outside of the arena that can be a holding area for jumps, barrels, poles...training equipment kept handy out of the weather but _*not*_ inside the riding area.
A solid wall inside the arena to make a ring...solid wall because otherwise the dirt moves up a berm that needs hand raking down into the track again. Solid wall allows you to "touch" and drag/groom edge to edge...
Entry gates for maintenance, at least 2 of them on corners so when doing maintenance like ring grooming/dragging of surface you have easy in and especially out without tracking it...
Another gate well placed so a horse can easily enter or exit and not be squeezed...6' wide minimum, I would prefer 8' -10'....
Remember where you position maintenance gates you need to either put a roll-up door or leave enough maneuver room for entry and exit with equipment behind you. 
Whatever type of doors you use, they _not_ blow in windy conditions but close tightly, seal well and are indeed lockable. Horses despise rattle and squeaks in indoors...unnerving to many when they hear but can't locate the noise..
Outdoor lighting so you can see coming and going to the barn when dark after riding.
Some need to have a mirror the length of a long wall to check their appearance astride..
A sound system, stereo so you can ride to music if you wish, do maintenance with music, etc...
Some type of insulation to deaden the sound of heavy rain and absorb the echo inside you not realize exists in enclosed arenas sometimes.
Some type of sprinkler/watering system to handle dusty conditions regardless of what footing material you use. Rated for fire protection to help with the cost of insurance...
So many choices in lighting...bright but cool, least shadows made but not terrible glaring...
Today LED lighting is probably the way to go. Light switches that are friendly to access with a horse being led...
I would also do sectional lighting so you could illuminate a small area, or the entire place depending upon need. 
Allow as much natural light as is possible with side-panels...
I would actually _not _do skylights in my arena...they commonly leak and create more problems than benefit after a few years being in place. 
{Ever ride during a electrical storm indoors with flashes coming through skylights...a new understanding about "shying" I learned. :icon_rolleyes:}

That's all I've got.
Have fun with the planning
And of course, pictures please......:smile:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I am so envious! As others have said, the two key factors are light and ventilation. I like side-panels for light as opposed to sky-lights because as @horselovinguy points out, they tend to leak. Like all the time. Where my daughter takes lessons in the winter, there is always a drip from somewhere, which then freezes into an icy/muddy puddle. 

Ventilation is one of the biggest issues with a lot of arenas I've ridden in. Make sure there are large openings (barn or garage doors) on both ends so you can get some cross-ventilation when needed. The ability to spray water to keep the dust down (so at the very least, a place to connect a hose) is important too. 

Plan on keeping the arena clear. It used to drive me nuts when we couldn't use the arena because there was either 1 - hay being stored in there so we couldn't ride because it would kick up dust onto the hay, 2 - shavings filling up one corner, therefore cutting into our riding space, or 3 - a tractor/trailer/truck parked in it, also cutting into our riding space. There was one stable where my daughter used to ride that always took on more horses than they had stalls, so they started putting temporary stalls in the riding arena. We leased a pony there, and were always having to chase a horse out of the arena so we could use it. Lots of people here also use it as a shelter for turnout. So while this doesn't relate directly to building an indoor, I recommend you ensure you have enough space for everything else so your indoor can be used for its true purpose. 

You don't mention your location. That would have a pretty important bearing on whether you build something fully enclosed, or open at the sides. I like the idea of being open at the sides, but in a snowy climate, that may not be realistic. Light panels that open to let in fresh air sound like a good idea, but I'd worry about the mechanisms breaking down and needing repairs. 

Pigeons are a big problem at my neighbor's indoor. You'd be riding and bird poop would fall on your head, on your horse, etc. Think about how you can prevent this if you have to open doors and/or windows for ventilation. 

Finally, as a parent, I sure did appreciate those indoors that had a heated viewing area!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies. We are in Canada so we are dealing with -40 winters, so a fully enclosed arena with insulation will be happening for sure. Lots of great things brought up. Keep up the ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

my2geldings said:


> Thank you for all the replies. We are in Canada so we are dealing with -40 winters, so a fully enclosed arena with insulation will be happening for sure. Lots of great things brought up. Keep up the ideas and suggestions.


Are you heating the arena? Insulation (and maybe heat) will make the risk of condensation go up. That is also a problem in many indoors I've been in. Condensation is just as bad as a leaking roof, dripping water everywhere. So make sure that if you do use insulation (I wouldn't but then again, I've never been in a heated arena either), you bring in someone who knows about ventilation to avoid condensation. 

What I wouldn't do for an indoor arena some days though...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Are you heating the arena? Insulation (and maybe heat) will make the risk of condensation go up. That is also a problem in many indoors I've been in. Condensation is just as bad as a leaking roof, dripping water everywhere. So make sure that if you do use insulation (I wouldn't but then again, I've never been in a heated arena either), you bring in someone who knows about ventilation to avoid condensation.
> 
> What I wouldn't do for an indoor arena some days though...


The entire build is being professionally built. I wont have anything to do with the actual building of it. Its definitely not my expertise. What I am doing is a list of must haves and things to avoid. Have a list going on already. The condensation input is a good one I will bring to the builders. The first discussion is taking place this week, so it's going to be a good one to ask. 

What else?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Beer fridge.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Beer fridge.


seconded


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BAHAAHAHAHAA you guys are hilarious.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Do you have a plan to avoid having snow slide off the roof and cause a terrifying rumbling that dramatically spooks even the calmest horses during rides?

Umm, not that this made me fall off for the first time in nearly 20 years and then gasp and sob hysterically while saying "Why am I -- *sob* -- SOBBING? I'm not -- *gasp* -- even --*sob* -- UPSET! Stupid *gasp* adrenaline..." Nope, not me...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The natural lighting I have seen used in shops, arenas, barns has been where corrugated metal roofing was used and they alternate every other or every third or fourth panel with something that lets light through but you can't just look up and see sky. It is translucent - not clear.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Have any of you had experiences with Sprung type buildings? Looking into what their pros and cons might be that I have not yet thought about. Anyone really liked riding in one? dislike riding in one?

Barns2Go - portable barns, horse stalls, shelters, car garages

Posted a link to what I am considering using instead of a regular steel frame riding arena.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

my2geldings said:


> Have any of you had experiences with Sprung type buildings? Looking into what their pros and cons might be that I have not yet thought about. Anyone really liked riding in one? dislike riding in one?
> 
> Barns2Go - portable barns, horse stalls, shelters, car garages
> 
> Posted a link to what I am considering using instead of a regular steel frame riding arena.


My only experience with indoor arenas is riding in them, not maintaining them, but this type of roof does tend to get the big loud snow slides that can spook even the steadiest of horses. Even in the example photo on their site, you can see the snow buildup at the peak of the roof... just sitting there... waiting... :dance-smiley05:

Not necessarily a dealbreaker -- especially if you give the horses some turnout time in there during snow slides so they have a chance to get somewhat used to them -- but a consideration.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SteadyOn said:


> My only experience with indoor arenas is riding in them, not maintaining them, but this type of roof does tend to get the big loud snow slides that can spook even the steadiest of horses. Even in the example photo on their site, you can see the snow buildup at the peak of the roof... just sitting there... waiting... :dance-smiley05:
> 
> Not necessarily a dealbreaker -- especially if you give the horses some turnout time in there during snow slides so they have a chance to get somewhat used to them -- but a consideration.


Actually thats a very valid point. I was able to experience a slide exactly as you describe and tho it sounded a little different than regular snow falling off the edges of an arena, it was actually very quiet in comparison. Even rain was very quiet. These arenas are actually insulated which blocks most of the outside noise. The only thing I have not experienced is hail, tho I can't imagine it would be any worst than the loudness in a steel structure.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My concerns would be snow load that the fabric can withstand with bitter cold that I think of as weather conditions in Canada from reading so many comments of our northern members...
Things get brittle fast when such cold temperatures abound.
Now if you are doing the new steel building they offer that would be less of a concern.

Here is the southern states that building would be a hot house of unbearable heat build up much of the year...
The sun would also rot the fabric, shred it in no time when combined with our gusty winds that come up in afternoon rain storms forget our hurricane seasons.

There must be a way to light the place...
What about water sprinklers to protect from fire dangers, dust control and such?
Can you get the proper insurance on it?
Big investment to lose if it can't be insured properly..and something were to happen to it.

I'm guessing it is a fraction of the cost of a conventional style indoor built, but conventional will last how many decades?
And this fabric building will last?
And how much to then rebuild years later and will the $ resources be available then?
For me, if I was undertaking a project of this magnitude and cost, I would do it once and not need to do it again in my lifetime and possibly my childrens lifetime..
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know anything about the specific link you posted, but I can tell you that design does NOT last in New England. I'd imagine it would even less so in your area.

Everyone else already said everything I can think of, but if I were building an indoor I would specifically design it in a way where even if I did not put amenities in they would be easy to add after the fact.

Some sort of doorbell or something may be nice...

One thing... you can always use LESS room. A nice regulation arena can be awfully small when you start adding chairs, and a whip rack, and a blanket rack, etc, etc. Budget allowing go big! And don't do what my mother did building our barn, the workers took her dimensions and built it, but she had wanted those to be INNER dimensions and the barn is much smaller than intended.. Make sure little things like that are crystal clear.

Oh- another thought. Good kickboards, with a slant of some sort so the horse can't "scrape you off on the wall" even if they try. I've definitely been knocked both intentionally and unintentionally (not paying attention) and even if not in danger of hitting me riding with support beams near my head is stressful. So do a "shelf" (offset from the wall) and/or a slant. If you do mirrors make sure they are angled properly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> My concerns would be snow load that the fabric can withstand with bitter cold that I think of as weather conditions in Canada from reading so many comments of our northern members...
> Things get brittle fast when such cold temperatures abound.
> Now if you are doing the new steel building they offer that would be less of a concern.
> 
> ...


Good reply, thank you so much! The company we are looking at(not the one I posted a link of because I can't release info out on the open just yet), was actually created by a Canadian company local to where I live(conveniently enough), so the extreme weather conditions here are not an issue. The membrane that is used is created for that type of weather. Ironically enough we had a huge tornado last year and all local buildings went down expect for their structure.
As for sprinklers and other safety features, the interiors of those arenas are actually build identical to a more typical steel/wood structure. We will have it built right on code with the same sprinkler system you would get normally, regular doors, garage door openings for tractor etc, viewing area and full running washrooms. The interior will be insulated with radiant heating.
The warranty actually runs 2 times longer on these structures than a more typical steel ones and insurance runs at the same cost. The cost to build one of these is actually right on par with a steel structure, not cheaper.
Any other thoughts on this? I really like your post!




Yogiwick said:


> I don't know anything about the specific link you posted, but I can tell you that design does NOT last in New England. I'd imagine it would even less so in your area.
> 
> Everyone else already said everything I can think of, but if I were building an indoor I would specifically design it in a way where even if I did not put amenities in they would be easy to add after the fact.
> 
> ...


I think my above reply with answer the concerns you listed. We live in a high risk flood area and these structures do really well in those conditions. Slant boards! great idea.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good input on the siding actually. What sidings have you guys used or ridden in that you really liked? I've ridden in straight base panelling but someone just brought up at a slant might be better. What other options have you guys seen or experienced that you liked?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

my2geldings said:


> The company we are looking at(not the one I posted a link of because I can't release info out on the open just yet), was actually created by a Canadian company local to where I live(conveniently enough), so the extreme weather conditions here are not an issue. The membrane that is used is created for that type of weather.


The arenas that collapsed were designed for winter weather too! Local doesn't mean that the weather won't be an issue. I would recommend not to go that route but if you do I would definitely be doing a good bit of "extra" research and not assuming all is well just because the company knows the weather is bad in your area.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Is this purely for private use or will you be having shows?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> The arenas that collapsed were designed for winter weather too! Local doesn't mean that the weather won't be an issue. I would recommend not to go that route but if you do I would definitely be doing a good bit of "extra" research and not assuming all is well just because the company knows the weather is bad in your area.


 Absolutely. This company has taken us through their own building and demos and shown us what their product offer. One of the biggest equestrian facilities in the world uses them for all their structures as well and they have been around for years, so I'm very confident on the quality of their product.



Foxhunter said:


> Is this purely for private use or will you be having shows?


 Lots of shows will be taking place there.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I know nothing about snow on the roof but I do know about indoor arenas. 

A friend of mine built a big one and we swarmed over the plans. 

This was 100' x 60' then added to the side was another 'lean to' extension. The floor was raised up and this area was a cafe and bar with a viewing gallery. 

The arena itself was shortened to 50' with 10 feet made into a seating gallery. (Old cinema seating) 

Part of the side extension was a collecting ring under cover, there were toilets and also a tack shop. 

On two corners tanker containers were buried and linked to pumps to dampen the surface, water coming from the roof. There is a judging box. 

I will try to draw up the plans later.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> I know nothing about snow on the roof but I do know about indoor arenas.
> 
> A friend of mine built a big one and we swarmed over the plans.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. The dimensions that we cemented are 110 by 220 feet. That I know for sure. We are thinking of adding a viewing area at one end with a mezzanine but I need to look a the numbers.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't done the plan yet, will do so tomorrow. 
I would not have the viewing gallery at one end but down the side, in an eight foot space off the arena there were cinema seats tiered and that worked really well. They didn't go the full length as part was a foot way and the other end was for jump storage. Behind the gallery was a bar and cafeteria with viewing to the outdoor arena and inside. 

I have both ridden worked and visited many arenas this layout was by far the best.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I just can't get past the bar AND cafeteria..... You'd never need to leave!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> I just can't get past the bar AND cafeteria..... You'd never need to leave!


BAAHAHAHAAHAHA! The bar for sure wouldnt work, but vending machines are definitely an idea! If we added a bar I would never leave and would probably become a drunk! :cowboy:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You say that but the outlay is great and if it needs to pay its way then hiring for other events helps greatly. 

Brickfields, the place I had a fair amount of input in the planning, had to be sold after the death of the owner to pay death duties, held all sorts of events there. 

Below is the estate agents and a video of the arena. 

The owner diversified from just being an indoor arena to having heavy horses and carriages on display to get the tourist population visiting. 

Print Isle of Wight Property Details - Wight Agents


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Really nice structure! thanks for posting that! I found some pictures of the type of structure that I am looking at. Not the exact detailed image but that is the type of structure I would love to seriously consider. The membrane is a bio Canvas that is single-tripled layers in different thickness, so heavy hail or incredibly large storms are not something you would ever need to worry about. They are not more expensive than other types of structure, but the open concept and lighting is so much better than steel structures. 
I am finalizing some quotes on steel structures as well to really know what the options are for me, but I feel like they are much more inviting. They are incredibly quiet during said storms, easy to maintain and only require a 10th of heating in comparison to the types of buildings you normally see. Such a neat concept and so much to consider.


----------

